# Was sagt Blizzard zu eurer Datensammelei



## totemBORST (24. Januar 2006)

Hier ein Zitat von der Blizzard-Seite:



> Datenstrommanipulationen und Sammeln von Daten
> 
> Manipulieren des Datenstroms beinhaltet einen Spieler, der den Informationsfluss zwischen dem World of Warcraft Server und seinem Computer manipuliert. Datensammlung betrifft Spieler die Informationen sammeln, die nicht für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt sind. Datenstrommanipulation kann die Änderung entweder der eingehenden oder ausgehenden Informationen beinhalten oder auch eine kleine Änderung wie die Manipulation eines Bytes, oder das &#8222;Sniffing&#8220; von Paketen.
> 
> ...



Habt ihr da mal bei Blizzard nachgehakt? Bzw. wird euer Datensammler nicht als
"BÖSER" Datensammler identifiziert? Einige Kumpel sind nämlich schon wegen
anderen Banalitäten ewig gebannt worden. Hoffentlich bin ich nicht der 1000ste,
der das fragt hier?

gruss
totemBORST


----------



## Crowley (24. Januar 2006)

Nein, wir haben da nicht nachgefragt. Allerdings sehe ich auch kein Problem. An Datenströmen machen wir uns bestimmt nicht zu schaffen und die Daten, die wir sammeln fallen auch nicht unter die Kategorie "nicht für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt", schließlich verbreiten wir ja keine Geheimnisse, sondern sammeln nur bekannte Informationen.

Desweiteren ist davon auszugehen, das Blizzard die großen Datenbankseiten, wie z.B. Thottbot bekannt sind und man sicher schon etwas davon gehört hätte, wenn diese nicht erwünscht wären.


----------



## Shad0w (24. Januar 2006)

Also Blizzard hat da ganz sicher nichts gegen. Andere Datenbanken sind sogar im Blizzard Fansite Programm und Funktionieren ähnlich wie blasc.

Dieser Teil von den Bestimmungen bezieht sich darauf, dass man keine .exe datein laufen haben sollen, die z.b. die GM Insel aufdecken könnten ETC. 

Bei Blasc gibt das kein Problem da:
1. Die Datein werden über ein UI mod gespeichert.
2. .lua UI mods sind in jeder vorm erlaubt, da Blizzard dort nicht erwünschtes blocken kann (siehe mods wie Autopotion oder die automatische bewegung ermöglichen -> Funktionieren nichtmehr)
3. Die BLASC.exe wird erst aktiv wenn WoW beendet wird


Keine sorge, Blasc greift nicht direkt in WoW oder laufenden Datenstrom ein, man kann Blasc ein bisschen mti dem UI mod "lootlink" vergleichen !
Man braucht sich wirklich KEINE bedenken machen !


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (26. Januar 2006)

eigentlich wollte doch blizzrad selbst eine komplette Item und Quest-Datenbank erstellen und Charprofile usw..... aber wann oder ob das kommt wissen die wohl selbst nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finexia (8. Februar 2006)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, wir haben da nicht nachgefragt. Allerdings sehe ich auch kein Problem. An Datenströmen machen wir uns bestimmt nicht zu schaffen und die Daten, die wir sammeln fallen auch nicht unter die Kategorie "nicht für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt", schließlich verbreiten wir ja keine Geheimnisse, sondern sammeln nur bekannte Informationen.
> 
> Desweiteren ist davon auszugehen, das Blizzard die großen Datenbankseiten, wie z.B. Thottbot bekannt sind und man sicher schon etwas davon gehört hätte, wenn diese nicht erwünscht wären.
> [post="107998"][/post]​



bin mir echt nicht sicher, in meinem augen ist es Verboten, wenn ihr keine erlaubniss von Blizz habt.

sry, finde den Tool gut aber will kein Bann riskieren und werde es nicht mehr nutzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (8. Februar 2006)

Niemand kann dir vorschreiben das Tool zu benutzen, wir können dir lediglich eines sagen.  Blizzard kann dich generell wegen allem Bannen, egal was du tust, selbst wenn du ganz normal spielen würdest. 

Fakt ist, dass BLASC nichts mit dem laufenden Prozess von WoW zu tun hat. BLASC verwendet normale Windowsroutinen und ist eine normale Software wie jede andere auf deinem Rechner (MP3 Player, Firefox o.ä.), deswegen einen Bann zu kassieren, ist also mehr als unwahrscheinlich.

Ich kenne keinen Fall wo jemand gebannt wurde weil er entweder WoWReader (Allakhazam), Thottbot oder andere US Datensammler benutzt hat. Blizzard kennt sehr wohl diese Tools und wenn sie was dagegen hätten, dann hätte Blizzard entsprechende Schritte schon lange eingeleitet, dessen bin ich mir sicher.

Blizzard selber verlinkt sogar auf Webseiten in ihrem Community Watch auf Webseiten solcher Datensammler.


----------



## Finexia (8. Februar 2006)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand kann dir vorschreiben das Tool zu benutzen, wir können dir lediglich eines sagen.  Blizzard kann dich generell wegen allem Bannen, egal was du tust, selbst wenn du ganz normal spielen würdest.
> 
> Fakt ist, dass BLASC nichts mit dem laufenden Prozess von WoW zu tun hat. BLASC verwendet normale Windowsroutinen und ist eine normale Software wie jede andere auf deinem Rechner (MP3 Player, Firefox o.ä.), deswegen einen Bann zu kassieren, ist also mehr als unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> ...



ja das stimmt, WoWReader (Allakhazam) kenne ich auch und die sind auch mal zu sehen auf der WOW Seite.

ertstmal danke für Antwort, ich mache mich noch schlau bei Blizz.

grüsse Fine


----------



## Maggotcorps (11. Februar 2006)

Naja leute im ersten post wurde doch definitiv klargestellt um was für arten von datensammlung und manipulation es geht, BLASC ist ein programm was die daten des spielers ausliest, wie oben beschrieben werden die daten über das ADDON gesammelt und gespeichert und nach dem beenden des spiels erst mit dem BLASC Programm hochgeladen, praktisch gesehen hat BLASC also überhaupt weder einen eingriff noch eine manipulation der daten zur folge.
Wenn ich das jetzt alles richtig verstanden habe braucht ihr euch nun wirklich keine sorgen machen, und wenn ich wegen BLASC gebannt werde dann ist Blizzard es nicht wert mein Geld zu bekommen !

BLASC gibts seit es WoW gibt und Vanen seit es DAoC gibt und bisher hat keiner der betreiber sich in irgendeiner weise darüber beschwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mache mir da absolut keine sorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und blizz hat andere dinge im kopf als sich über so etwas nützliches und Gutes schlechte gedanken zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




cYa Maggotcorps


Macht weiter so Blasc team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eronaile (14. Februar 2006)

Ich kenne mich auf dem Gebiet nicht sehr gut aus aber es werden ja keine Datenströme "abgehorcht" sondern nur bereits auf dem eigenen PC gespeicherte Daten hochgeladen... und zwar keine nicht der Öffentlichkeit erlaubte Daten (naja außer es geht darum herauszubekommen, wo und mit welchem Char Bill Gates spielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...
mfg
Eronaile


----------



## Fortu (15. Februar 2006)

Also eine kleine Sorge habe ich schon: Blasc lädt ja die Daten nach Beendigung von WoW hoch, wird also nach WoW aktiv. Ich habe jedoch einmal den Menüpunkt aus Blasc gewählt, dass er die Daten hochladen sollte während WoW lief. Damit wäre ja die Exe aktiv während WoW gerade noch aktiv war.
Frage nun: Sollte ich mir nun Sorgen machen?


----------



## B3N (15. Februar 2006)

Es laufen zick verschiedene Prozesse während du WoW spielst - die meisten davon haben nichts mit WoW zu tun, werden vom "Warden" aber trotzdem erkannt. Wie ich bereits erwähnte, kann Blizzard dich nach Belieben Bannen wann  und warum sie wollen, dagegen kannst du nichts machen.

Sorgen musst du dir keine Machen - wie gesagt, ich kenne keinen aktuellen Fall (nicht in EU und nicht in USA) wo jemand wegen solchen Datensammlern gebannt wurde.


----------



## Zeno (15. Februar 2006)

Jupp seh ich auch so und wenn du doch gebannt wurdest dan würde ich mir mal deine Interface-addons anschauen.

z.b. ist der damagemeter laut Blizzard rechtlinien nicht legal da er zum report eine Exe datei verwendet.


----------



## Fortu (15. Februar 2006)

Danke erst einmal für eure Worte, bin schon beruhiger. Möchte eben nicht auf Blasc verzichten, weil es eben ein sehr schönes Werkzeug ist.
Wegen damagemeter: Ich habe mal ein Mod genutzt, vor längerer Zeit, knapp 2, 3 Monate. Aber ich kann mich nicht an eine Exe erinnern.


----------



## Corydon (15. Februar 2006)

Fortu schrieb:
			
		

> Danke erst einmal für eure Worte, bin schon beruhiger. Möchte eben nicht auf Blasc verzichten, weil es eben ein sehr schönes Werkzeug ist.
> Wegen damagemeter: Ich habe mal ein Mod genutzt, vor längerer Zeit, knapp 2, 3 Monate. Aber ich kann mich nicht an eine Exe erinnern.
> [post="109111"][/post]​




Das wird zwar langsam etwa offtopic, aber ich wollte noch etwas aufklären:

DamageMeters verwendet keine Exe.
http://ui.worldofwar.net/ui.php?id=582


----------



## Crowley (15. Februar 2006)

Im Blizzardeigenen Community-Watch vom 6. 2. 2006 auf http://www.wow-europe.com/de/ ist sogar ein Link auf die WoW-Datenbank von gamona. Die machen so ziemlich das selbe wie wir, inklusive eigenem Uploader-Programm. Wenn Blizzard wirklich was dagegen hätte, wären die da bestimmt nicht aufgeführt.


----------



## Nyana (17. Februar 2006)

Waren wir da nicht auch schon mal gelistet ?


----------

